# Solved: Can you see my Favicon?



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I've done these before, but I can't seem to get this one to work. The files are in the Directory: /www/fitcomservices.com

site : http://fitcomservices.com/

and the reference is in between the "" &


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Home</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<meta name="Keywords" content="Online processing
Fitness Club Software
Fitness Club transaction Processing
">
<meta name="Generator" content="NetObjects Fusion 8 for Windows">
<script>
<!--
function F_loadRollover(){} function F_roll(){}
//-->
</script>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript1.2" SRC="./assets/rollover.js"></SCRIPT>
<link rel=stylesheet type="text/css" href="./style.css">
<link rel=stylesheet type="text/css" href="./site.css">
<style>
</style><nolayer>
<style id="NOF_STYLE_SHEET">
<!--

DIV#NavigationBar1_1LYR { 
position:absolute; visibility:hidden; top:0; left:0; z-index:1;
}
DIV#NavigationBar1_2LYR { 
position:absolute; visibility:hidden; top:0; left:0; z-index:1;
}
DIV#NavigationBar1_3LYR { 
position:absolute; visibility:hidden; top:0; left:0; z-index:1;
}
-->
</style>

</nolayer>
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="favicon.ico" >
   <link rel="icon" type="image/gif" href="animated_favicon1.gif" >
</head>
```


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Nope, I don't see it.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

No I can't see it either. IIRC you can't have an animated gif as a favicon as you seem to want to in your code.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, I noticed that, too. Is it an ico file or a gif? You have both. Try an ico.

If you look at the one for this site, it is 20x20 and 1.7 kb.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

thanks, I thought I'd try an animated one, but may be something that is not supported?

I tried taking out the code yesterday, if you view the source I move the reference up and took the gif line out. I'm using Netobjects  Fusion 8 software to upload, and also checked with Filezilla to make sure the files were uploaded...I actually dropped the favicons in a few folders because I was getting frustrated.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

in your code you have


```
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="favicon.ico" >
   <link rel="icon" type="image/gif" href="animated_favicon1.gif" >
```
I think that you should have


```
<link rel="Shortcut Icon" href="your url to your icon file">
```
That is what I have on my sites. I used Dynamic drives favicon generator to generate the icon. The url is *here*


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

thanks, I'm trying this now...

but I just can't tell if anything I do is right because some sites say Favicons don't show right away....which i know is true locally anyways...that is why I'm asking you guys to look..thanks


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Shouldn't this display the icon in the browser if i go directly to it in the URL?

http://fitcomservices.com/animated_favicon1.gif

http://fitcomservices.com/favicon.ico

To be honest, I am getting confused because it just seems like I am not even pointing to the right directory?

for example look at the screen shot, that is the directory I am using to publish to yet the favicons don't work using the URL, and see that Index Page renamed BKindex.html, I can't get to it either.

Edit changed to this now:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Both those links are dead-ends. Nothing there. Did you specify what directory they are in?


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

the screenprint shows the directory, and on the account it is the same.

based on files in folder (screenshot)

doesn't work http://fitcomservices.com/BKindex.html

works: http://fitcomservices.com/index.html


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You have kind of a mess there. It seems the browser doesn't know how to resolve the URL because the folder name is itself a URL. You ico file is in:


```
http://fitcomservices.com/www/fitcomservices.com/favicon.ico
```
Try changing www to web and fitcomservices.com to fitcomservices.

The index.html always has to be in the root. It is what the browser looks for when no file is specified. Default.htm will probably work, too.

In other words, everything that you have in the fitcomservices.com folder should be in the root and not nested 2 folders in.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

thanks Elvanil, I found it confusing because the Domain was originally under another account, and the guy I work with transferred it to his. I was thinking of deleting all the files and starting again...would you then say that I should have the files in the* /www* folder and not */www/fitcomservices.com*

also in the actual account login ( hosting service) the directory is listed as /www/fitcomservices.com it that correct? There are other sites with the account, so I think it needs a subdirectory.


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Ziggy,

I noticed that http://fitcom.ca/ is also a site, my guess would be that you have your original index.html file in the fitcom.ca directory and you've uploaded everything else into the fitcomservices.com directory? If your account has been setup to use the fitcom.ca directory then that is where your files should go.

To test this, try uploading favicon.ico to the fitcom.ca directory and seeing if you can then go directly to the URL www.fitcom.ca/favicon.ico or www.fitcomservices.com/favicon.ico

Regards,
Anthony


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Anthony

I never uploaded anything to the Fitcom.ca folder, but I will double check the Index file that is in there. I have set that domain to forward to fitcomservices.com, I think I have it masked wrong so you still see fitcom.ca, when it should change to fitcomservices.com in the address bar....but I now that directory (fitcom.ca) is empty...except for the default index page.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Ziggy1 said:


> thanks Elvanil, I found it confusing because the Domain was originally under another account, and the guy I work with transferred it to his. I was thinking of deleting all the files and starting again...would you then say that I should have the files in the* /www* folder and not */www/fitcomservices.com*
> 
> also in the actual account login ( hosting service) the directory is listed as /www/fitcomservices.com it that correct? There are other sites with the account, so I think it needs a subdirectory.


After I posted, I began to realize that I wasn't sure what I was talking about. I'm not even sure what the picture is of. Is it from the site as organized on your machine before upload, or what?

Sorry if I led you the wrong way. It just seemed to me that having folder names so similar to URL's would be trouble.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Elvandil said:


> After I posted, I began to realize that I wasn't sure what I was talking about. I'm not even sure what the picture is of. Is it from the site as organized on your Machine before upload, or what?


LOL that makes 2 of us...it's a picture from the site, I think it is an extra that is in the wrong place.

Part of my confusion/doubt is due to using NetObjects Fusion software to upload. I am not used to this program...normally I would just use FTP, or on another site I use I would use Frontpage 2003 built in FTP..it all looks clear.... the netobjects is misleading me because when I look at the directories in the (filezilla) FTP, the file dates don't change for the Index file, yet from within NetObjects it shows the same directory, and my changes do get updated... tonight I will review all the directories again and clear out anything that looks redundant.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Ziggy
It sounds as though it may be a bit of a mess. If you have everything backed up you might be better off starting again. With your main index file under www and your other files where necessary.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm probably making it sound worse because of the favicon thing, because everything else updates OK...I think the directory is probably right because if I go direct to www then I will see the other site folders in the account...I'll have to double check.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Well this is what I have found, it is still confusing... i logged into the original host account, and deleted the files. I realized that my FTP was still pointing to that directory, although I don't use it to upload the files ( just looking at the files)...the Netobjects software is configured to upload..it was correct, but it would not upload the favicons ( still trying to figure out why)..I manually uploaded the favicons from the host site, and I beleive it should work now as I can see the favicons ....

http://fitcomservices.com/favicon.ico

But they still don't show up at my end

* screen shot is from before I uploaded the favicons manually...they show in the ftp screen now.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok, I have it working...even the Animated one !!! although I am only seeing it in Firefox, I called someone else and they can see it in IE.

Thanks for everyones help


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

It only seems to work in FF, in IE6 no Favicon at all, and only a single image in Chrome, Safari and Opera (just FYI).


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

LOL. Believe it or not, a download dialog poped up for me. "What would you like to do with the file "favicon.ico"?


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I have it in my IE7 now...these things are fussy at first...if you browser has already visited the page, it takes a while to update...as soon as I put... http://fitcomservices.com/favicon.ico
in the IE7 address bar, the icon loaded.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I figured out that if you delete your History, it seems to show up rightaway. Also IE7 doesn't show the animated icon, but Firefox does.


----------

